# Aster FEF Kit Builds



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Build of the Aster Union Pacific FEF locomotive has started and will be continuing with photos and a overall build presentation at the end. The process will be extensive with 5 kits to build.

Aster FEF Photo Album


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like it will have a nice suspension like the Hudson

jim


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the images and updates, Charles. I appreciate following along with your builds.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally, a little FEF love!!!


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Along these lines, a suggestion to FEF builders. At least pre-position the drain **** rod and reverser rod in the chassis before you complete Section 5, or you will be faced with having to remove a number of parts later on to get them in place in Section 11 I think it is.

BTW, Hans built up the first kit and test ran it last week. There were no missing parts and the locomotive makes great steam and ran well. Be sure to check out his website for Corrections or Modifications to the building instructions before you start building.

Good luck,

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aster Union Pacific FEF kit builds*

Updated photos of build completed through Step 7. I will make a photo overview of entire build once completed the process until then some photo in the album might be out of order until I have time to arrange properly.

FEF build photo Album


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aster FEF-3 kit build 8-10*

Completion of steps 8-10

FEF-3 Album


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Charles,

The link from your last post takes one straight to your build of the Allegheny. One can go back to the Albums listing to find the FEF but I thought you might want to fix it for those who don't spot the Album option.

BTW, your pictures are really excellent and I'm sure will help a lot of FEF builders.

See you Friday and bring your umbrella -- that way we won't need it!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

FEF-3 Build log update:

FEF-3 Album


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aster FEF-3 kit build steps 10-14, 25,26*

Update on the build progress:

Aster FEF-3 kit build steps 10-14, 25 &26


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aster FEF-3 Build steps 15&16*

Update
On to steps 15 & 16 near completion on step 16

FEF Steps 15 & 16


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Update: steps 17-20*

Steps 17-20 are the parts and components necessary to get the boiler onto the chassis and finish the engine. Details and then tender...all in good time.

Photo log of ongoing builds
FEF Build steps 17-20


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Charles,

How have you found these kits so far?

Component quality, accuracy of fitting together, etc?


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes, a bit more explanation about what's going on would be nice - many thanks! ....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Other than a few minor aspects of filings (e.g. elongating the holes on the top sand dome casting or re-bend pipe to align) along with the errata sheets from Aster each step has gone together well. Basically, the visual of the build drawings explain each step as to requirements(screws, nuts, E clips, glue, lube, O rings, caulk,etc). We will do a summary once finished along with the slideshow.
We anticipate (as is the case with most kits) that the detail parts will require a bit of time to get the proper placement. 
Overall an excellent kit.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Update: Step 21 Boiler*

Completed step 21 involving the place of the boiler on frame along with the front end piping in the smoke box. The oil feedline to the steam block will require careful setup (would rather had a solder fitting at the end rather than a compression one). The smokebox (split design) does seen to require fitting relative to both frame and to the smokebox ring.

FEF Step 21


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Charles,

Thanks for posting. I'm loving the detail that I am now seeing come together. 

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*FEF Air Test*

Here is the test on air of the engine:


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*FEF build up date- Steps: 22-26, 34-39*

Step 22 Smokebox front end pipes
Step 23 Backhead piping
Step 24Cab
Step 25 Trailing wheels burner
Step 26 Pilot truck smokebox
Step 34 Tender frame
Step 35 Tender main frame
Step 36 Water tank
Step 37 Tender body
Step 38 Tender pony truck front details
Step 39 Tender top details

A few comments, recommendations and trouble shooting to come....

FEF Build update


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Just noticed last night how BIG those drivers are. Even larger than the Hudson! This thing will fly if it should break loose from it's train.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*FEF build Steps 27-32*

Step 27- Smokebox-battery install, pilot and pumps
Step 28- Marker lights, number board, whistle
Step 29- Running boards
Step 30- Smokebox piping, boiler steps turret cover
Step 31- rear piping, cab detail. reverser
Step 32-Detail on side and under running boards, cab roof

Steps 27-32


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, you are absolutely correct, saw that happen (don't remember the actual locomotive) when Dan had his layout in Jersey, The coupler released and that beautiful Aster rounded the last curve and dumped itself off the approximately 3' high track to the ground. I don't know how much damage was incurred but it sure was sad to see. LG


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

All the more reason for NMRA Model Insurance. I had a friend who had that exact thing happen to him. An expensive Aster bit the dirt. He thanked his lucky stars he had NMRA Model Insurance. They made him whole, without any fuss.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, I wasn't aware of such a thing. Is there a site we can go to to give us the particulars. Thank You.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is the web page on insurance:
http://nmra.org/model-insurance

If you are coming to Diamondhead in January we will have a seminar 
on insuring your model train equipment.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Uncoupling from consist of cars*



Nick Jr said:


> Dave, you are absolutely correct, saw that happen (don't remember the actual locomotive) when Dan had his layout in Jersey, The coupler released and that beautiful Aster rounded the last curve and dumped itself off the approximately 3' high track to the ground. I don't know how much damage was incurred but it sure was sad to see. LG


i HAD A SIMILAR EXPERIENCE SHORLTY AFTER i GOT MY aSTER s-2. sTEAMIN AT sTEVE'S THE EGINE GOT LOOSE FROM THE LOAD OF CARS AND TOOK OFF LIKE A SCALDED RABBIT. i RAN AND GOT A HOLD OF ENGINE AT THE SAME TIME i TRIPPED OVER A BRACE HOLDIN TRACK AND HAD THE ENGINE IN ONE HAND AND THE TENDER IN THE OTHER. fELL FLAT ON GROUND WITH ENGINE RUNNING AND FUEL IN TANK AND NO ONE GAT A VIDEO OR PICTURE OF IT. i GOT LUCKY, NO BROKEN BONES AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, NO DAMGAE TO THE ENGINE OR TENDER.
i CAN SAY i DO NOT LIKE THE COUPLER ON THE CHALLENGER, IT IS A ---------- TO HOOK UP.
OFF THE SUBJECT I GOT THE TUBING BACK ON TO THE CHALLENGER AND HOPEFULLY WILL GET SOME VIDEO POSTED WITH THE STRING OF ACCUCRAFT PASSENGER CARS. HAVE A FEW THINGS TO SAY ABOUT THAT EXPERIENCE.
PARDON THE CAPS, I HAVE HAD EYE SURGERY AND EASIER FOR ME TO SEE.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Btw, charles that is impressive build. I wish i were in that group of five.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aster FEF Test run*

The build log on Flickr has both photos of the completed engine along with the first test run: successful

FEF Kit Completed


----------



## Eric Bowles (Jun 8, 2014)

Charles / Ryan,
Your natural modesty of a "successful "first steamup of the FEF is better described as a impressive display of a meticulous assembly based on a beautifully executed design by Aster Hobby USA/Japan. Congratulations !!!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice, Charles! Looks like it runs well, and seems to make a pronounced steam exhaust beat too.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aster FEF final test runs*

Some final photos of build steps:

Completing FEF

Video of both liveries black and greyhound:


----------

